

Ask HN: What are some of the Hackernews for X you know? - gouthamvel

Few I found:<p>Machine learning:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.startup.ml&#x2F;<p>Deep learning:     http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.datatau.com&#x2F;<p>For designers:     https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.designernews.co&#x2F;<p>Specific to India: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackerstreet.in&#x2F;
======
rayalez
Rationality and biases: [http://lesswrong.com](http://lesswrong.com)

Effective Altruism: [http://www.effective-altruism.com](http://www.effective-
altruism.com)

Rationalist Fiction: [http://rationalfiction.io](http://rationalfiction.io)

Projects and products:
[http://www.producthunt.com](http://www.producthunt.com)

------
haack
Hoi polloi: [http://reddit.com](http://reddit.com)

------
gremlinsinc
Income Inequality : [http://robie.us](http://robie.us)

\-- launched today actually.

Going to start a PAC + Charity that helps poverty-stricken kids learn to code
and play with robots while marketing the PAC and raising funds.

But the portal itself is to share/collect resources, links, movements around
Basic Income and Income Inequality. Edit: Robie = Robots (4) Income Equality

~~~
dalerus
That font you are using is awful for readability. I would really recommend
changing it.

------
AKAI2
Hacker News for Growth Hackers: [http://growthtalk.co](http://growthtalk.co)

